# Horse Colors Game



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Found some neat colored horses online and thought I'd make a game out of them. So guess their color and I'll post the answers later. Don't worry about being wrong I tried to find some hard ones . For the more advanced feel free to put the color genetics. 

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

1. Blue roan with sunburned mane and tail
2. Sooty palomino
3. Dilute champagne
4. Brown
5. Dunskin
6. Amber champagne


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

1. Chestnut going grey (ee__G_)
2. Silver Buckskin (E_A_CRcrZ_)
3. Cremello (ee__CRCR)
4. Chestnut (ee__)
5. Dun Perlino w/Frame (E_A_CRCRD_F_)
6. Amber Champagne (E_A_CH_)
Just so you know, I make up my own letters for the genese sometimes....


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

doubleopi said:


> 1. Chestnut going grey (ee__G_)
> 2. Silver Buckskin (E_A_CRcrZ_)
> 3. Cremello (ee__CRCR)
> 4. Chestnut (ee__)
> ...


lol well thats once way to know name gene codons make up your own letters :lol:


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

1. Chestnut going gray
2. Palomino w/ sooty
3. Smoky cream (black or brown with 2 cream)
4. Chestnut
5. Amber champagne dun
6. Amber champagne


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Good guesses guys so far


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Liver chestnut roan 
2. Silver Buckskin.
3. Smokey Cream Roan
4. Liver chestnut
5. Champagne dun
6. Sable champagne


----------



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

1. Silver Black Roan
2. Silver Buckskin
3. Cremello
4. Liver Chestnut
5. Classic Ivory Champagne Dun
6. Amber Champagne


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Answers:

1. Liver Chestnut Roan
2. Silver buckskin
3. Smokey Cream Roan
4. Chestnut
5. Classic champagne dun
6. Sable champagne

ND is the winner !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your prize this cute weimeraner puppy. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

SQUEEE! So cute! Now if only it was really to be mine *sigh*


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

If I could give you a real one I would. I know where two are that we could smuggle. Lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> 1. Liver chestnut roan
> 2. Silver Buckskin.
> 3. Smokey Cream Roan
> 4. Liver chestnut
> ...


Congrats to the winner! 

How did you come up with "Smokey Cream Roan" from this picture?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> If I could give you a real one I would. I know where two are that we could smuggle. Lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ohhhh don't tempt me. I want one so bad. 



caljane said:


> Congrats to the winner!
> 
> How did you come up with "Smokey Cream Roan" from this picture?


 I tend to remember interesting colors and I have seen him before. His name is Allthat N Abagachips.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Yup that's him. I love his name 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

For the first one- I thought roan didn't affect the face? What is making him look like that?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Roan can on occasion appear on the face. It is not the norm though. 

here are more pics of him 

































Rise N Shine Daydream Believr Welsh Pony


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

He's a cute horse- the additional photos definitely give a different perspective on him!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

And just to show how how much lighter his base color is now -


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty for a pony. Roans can really change a lot 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I always miss the fun stuff-- even though i would have only gotten a few right, lol.


----------



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> Pretty for a pony. Roans can really change a lot
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That has to be the funnest thing about roans, they are never what they appear.



Thank you for that! It was quite fun =]


----------



## EmsTNWalkers (Mar 10, 2013)

I don't know, but all I could thing of when I saw that first horse was Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## riddlemethis (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you have a name for the second one? The silver buckskin?


----------

